# IVF before IUI? *



## Annie F (Dec 18, 2004)

I had IVF last August/September got a BFP but unfortunately miscarried.
My consultant advised IUI now. He said as the IVF went so well and I have no problems with my tubes IUI is worth a chance!
Have anybody else gone this way around? I started with IVF because I was worried about my age and was going to have another IVF go but he really thinks IUI could be successful!
I have finally decided to go for it next period - it has taken me ages to get over the miscarriage.
I am kind of relieved it's not IVF again but also worry that the success rate of IUIs isn't great.
Wish me luck!
Thanks 
Anne-Marie


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Anne-Marie

So sorry about your m/c  

We were advised to have IVF but I wanted to start off with the least invasive treatment first so I insisted we give IUI a go.  My tubes are fine, I have PCOS, some adhesions and scar tissue on my ovaries from previous surgeries and my DH had some slight sperm issues.  We had a short protocol IUI cycle with Menopur, Pregnyl and Cyclogest and we were very lucky and it worked first time.

Our consultant only gave us an 8-15% chance of success but I think other people have been told about 20%, I guess it all depends on your circumstances.

Wishing you lots of luck

Jane xxx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Anne-Marie,

I am not too sure I was given the choice IVF or IUI they advised it was up to me. Anything it worth a go!!  

good luck
Emma xx


----------

